# Anyone else have a cottage cheese-addicted toddler?



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

DS (20 mos) loves, loves, loves organic cottage cheese. We limit dairy to some degree, and I like that it is a good source of protein, but OTOH, pretty high in sodium, so I feel I have to really watch it and try to limit him to only a few ounces a day. He asks for it at every meal; it's all he would eat, if given the opportunity. He likes lots of other things and is not a picky eater; this is just his favorite thing. If I'm going to the co-op without him, he reminds me to get "cheese" when I'm on my way out the door. The child loves cottage cheese!







Anyone else in this boat?


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Funny you mention this....ds is 20 mos also. Today he was suckin down the cottage cheese! LOL

BTW, my homeopathist put me on a dairy and cheese free diet....she says cottage cheese is ok.


----------



## mamaveggie (Mar 24, 2007)

My dd loves cottage cheese and so does dh. It is really bad when he takes the last of it to work and she asks for some. She is the same way about oatmeal too.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

my dd loves it to death. Before this it was yogurt, so it's a nice...and much neater change


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it. If he likes other foods too then I probably wouldn't offer cottage cheese at every meal, but I don't think there would be harm in him eating it 3 times a day. My toddlers went through a phase of *only* eating yogurt and bananas (they were also nursing quite a bit). They could go through a tub of yogurt and a bunch of bananas every day. I asked a nutritionist about it, and she said it was fine, and that toddlers often fixate on one or two foods for a couple weeks to a month (or longer), and then it passes. My kids (at 4) still go through food phases. Their "favorite" food will suddenly be coming back home in the lunch box uneaten, and after a few days I catch on that a particular phase has ended.

Lex


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine does love cottage cheese and all other manner of cheese as well. He definitely asks for cheese/cottage cheese at every meal. Can't say I blame him, I adore cheese too!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

All of my kids love it, but it's about the only thing with any nutritional value Rena will eat. She has it with pasta, in a pita, plain, etc. The kid would live off cottage cheese if I let her


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

my son loves cottage cheese. I remember i used to really like it when i was a kid too. Not so much now. Whenever we by a container now, my son eats it up pretty fast.


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

oh, funny. My ds HATES it with a passion. I gave him some a few months ago and he gagged. Then I tried it again a few days ago and he puked and CRIED for like 5 minutes even after I gave him water to wash it down with lol.

He loves regular cheese though, and ricotta cheese. I guess he doesn't like the texture, and maybe the slightly sour taste.


----------



## Elliesleuth (May 8, 2015)

*Cottage Cheese was my todler's facorite food!*

I loved seeing this thread, it reminded me how much my girl loved cottage cheese when she was 2. She would eat it more than anything else, that made me happy because I knew it was a healthy choice. Here's evidence of a cottage cheese addicted toddler!


----------



## louisa0987 (Apr 29, 2015)

*a big time favourite*

Lo loves cottage cheese and it was love at first bite!


----------

